# Early Retirement??



## sandyut (Jun 28, 2020)

well, we have a meeting with our financial advisor Wednesday to see if we are about done with working for the man.  In my head - am SO DONE.  MY job has served it purpose but I dont like them or working at all.  we are ready to have our time be ours.

I have been consumed with research about health insurance, medigap, AARP, cell plans (we are on the corporate plan we we need to start paying our way without them), you name it.

Stay tuned...


----------



## shoebe (Jun 28, 2020)

I took the leap when I was 57. After after 37 years I was ready. The thing that hurt us the most is health insurance and the cost of it so be careful.  We had to pay $1,760 a month last year. That was with a $10,000 deductible.
We got a T-Mobile cell phone this year. It's $70 a month or two lines unlimited everything.
I hope it works out for you


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 28, 2020)

I retired at 55 and never looked back. You want to make sure you have a few bases covered in case the government goes broke and stops things like SS payments, Medicare would be a killer. We won't live forever, but neither will all this free money being handed out to folks who never paid anything in. File your papers and quit, it'll be the greatest day of you life, it was for me! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Jun 28, 2020)

thanks guys!  I am so there!  1.1.2021 is the goal date...  but i could see myself walking before then given the way its been.


----------



## Hank R (Jun 28, 2020)

I retired at 60 best thing I have done in my life 10 years now never want to see the inside of a school bus again.

Never seen a Armored  Car follow the Hearst up to the grave yard.  Retired now and enjoy your health while you have it..


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 28, 2020)

sandyut said:


> well, we have a meeting with our financial advisor Wednesday to see if we are about done with working for the man.  In my head - am SO DONE.  MY job has served it purpose but I dont like them or working at all.  we are ready to have our time be ours.
> 
> I have been consumed with research about health insurance, medigap, AARP, cell plans (we are on the corporate plan we we need to start paying our way without them), you name it.
> 
> Stay tuned...


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 28, 2020)

Congratulations.  It's a big step but planning helps smooth any bumps in the road. 

Around 1980 my first business partner bought us all IRA's, which were $500/yr, and my first  stock purchase was  Coca-Cola.  So, that was the beginning of my retirement planning. Fast forward through buy and sell, high and low, up and down, compound interest and dollar cost averaging, I thought retirement was going to be easy.  UNTIL insurance became a huge factor. 

We had 3 or 4 options to plan for and did so.... but in the end, managing our finances to enroll in ACA has saves a lot of money.  And all the savings for other plans are earning interest to boot. Mrs ~t~ is on Medicare now and I'll be there in 15 months. With the current COVID unknown factors..... My genuine and  best advice is to take careful steps, and if your advisor offers advice that seems questionable, evaluate your options.  No one is an expert in these times.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 28, 2020)

Forget all the crap and BS! Plain and simple is about the worst thing that can happen is you outlive all your money. Period! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 28, 2020)

How close are you to 62 ? 
Made my living as a Union Carpenter . We can draw our pensions and still work at age 55 if we have the years of service . I worked another 2 years and banked the extra money . I went out at 57 , with 2 years pay in the bank . Which I don't touch . Serves as a life line if something happens . Peace of mind .
I only have to pay insurance on myself . 
I have a house payment  . 
I agree with Ray , in the sense that it all works out . Sooner the better , just don't put stress on yourself  that's not needed . 
I love doing what I want , when I want , for as long as I want . I'm good at it too .


----------



## daspyknows (Jun 29, 2020)

Congrats.  I am 57 and pretty much there.  I sold a piece of real estate last year that paid 30X over 18 years. That will allow me to live comfortably until I can go into my retirement account.  I have a consulting practice that is pretty much dead until the economy improves so embracing it.  By the time there will be work it will be 2021/2022.  I qualify for unemployment after paying in for 20 years so utilizing the new rules and since living in California I still have health insurance for now.   Enjoying not having to work a lot.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 29, 2020)

Sandy, hopefully you will discover that retirement will be the best job you've ever had! It has been for me since 2013.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 29, 2020)

schlotz said:


> Sandy, hopefully you will discover that retirement will be the best job you've ever had! It has been for me since 2013.


Man I am so ready for it!


sawhorseray said:


> Plain and simple is about the worst thing that can happen is you outlive all your money. Period!


AMEN!

I will be 53 at the planned retirement.  My wife has a few years on me and will be 1.5 years from Medicare.  We own our home and cars, live debt free.  the company we both work for does have a robust retirement plan and that has been a bit reason for our ability to call it.

we both wan to live our lives!  not the companies.

thank you my friends for all the kind words and for having traveled this road before me.  I am ready to join you!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 29, 2020)

the kitchen remodel we are in is the last big home project to prep for retirement too!  :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2020)

I had my Retirement decided for me 8 years ago, when I went out on Disability.
It's nice no longer having to work, but it would be better if I was fully able to enjoy it.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 29, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Congrats.  I am 57 and pretty much there.  I sold a piece of real estate last year that paid 30X over 18 years. That will allow me to live comfortably until I can go into my retirement account.  I have a consulting practice that is pretty much dead until the economy improves so embracing it.  By the time there will be work it will be 2021/2022.  I qualify for unemployment after paying in for 20 years so utilizing the new rules and since living in California I still have health insurance for now.   Enjoying not having to work a lot.



I'm in a similar situation, my business is still open but highly dependent on coal and natural gas.  I've never used unemployment in 44 years, and pre-COVID19 I looked into laying myself off and collecting unemployment.  The State did admit it's possible but awkward (I'm an S-Corporation), and for two years I have not taken a salary.... so my basis would have to be 3+ years old.  On the other side of the coin, I'm on ACA insurance which would be a $40,000 annual premium *if *I exceed the maximum income level.  It's possible that unemployment compensation would push me over the MAGI limit and I would be forced to pay the full price.  Not sure if I want to take the gamble.  I was curious if you ran into any obstacles from California about laying yourself off?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 29, 2020)

Hope it works out in your favor! And like others said...don't let it stress you out. I gave up working for others years ago and am self employed now...boss is a pretty good guy...most days! 

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 29, 2020)

I hope everything works out for ya Sandy. I'm creeping up on 60 and have given early retirement a thought or two. However, three things keep getting in the way. Insurance is number one, second I'm not sure what I'd do all day. I really don't want to wind up sitting on a couch watching tv or browsing the internet, and thirdly. I like my job. If I didn't take any vacation, holiday or sick days I would work about 180 days a year. Now add in 5 weeks of vacation, floating holidays and personal choice days, and well you get the picture. For instance this summer for the months of June, July and August. I have every other week off. I guess I'm kinda one of the lucky ones.

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Jun 29, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I like my job. If I didn't take any vacation, holiday or sick days I would work about 180 days a year. Now add in 5 weeks of vacation, floating holidays and personal choice days, and well you get the picture. For instance this summer for the months of June, July and August. I have every other week off. I guess I'm kinda one of the lucky ones.


yeah, sounds like youve got it pretty good there.  I dont care for my job anymore.  i feel it stole my sole and I want it back.  I just care a little less about it each day...  By January I hope to be free.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I'm in a similar situation, my business is still open but highly dependent on coal and natural gas.  I've never used unemployment in 44 years, and pre-COVID19 I looked into laying myself off and collecting unemployment.  The State did admit it's possible but awkward (I'm an S-Corporation), and for two years I have not taken a salary.... so my basis would have to be 3+ years old.  On the other side of the coin, I'm on ACA insurance which would be a $40,000 annual premium *if *I exceed the maximum income level.  It's possible that unemployment compensation would push me over the MAGI limit and I would be forced to pay the full price.  Not sure if I want to take the gamble.  I was curious if you ran into any obstacles from California about laying yourself off?




My Son is an S-Corporation, but he takes a salary, so he could collect unemployment, though he never has. He's in a small group plan (Him & his employees are the group) for Health Insurance, and it's about $1450 per month, with a $500 Deductible. Me & Mrs Bear have Medicare, and that is Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## nchapelheel (Jun 29, 2020)

Retirement is absolutely wonderful. I spent 33 years at UNC-CH and I miss working there, but.......
having every day to think about grilling/cooking and having fun with the grandchildren cannot be
overstated. I got my first SSA payment a week ago. (I am 66) Love it. Look forward to see what I can smoke every day.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 20, 2020)

this is an exciting topic.  the wife and I talk about it almost daily.  still thinking January or between Jan and March to quit working for the man.

the jobs help make this easier - as work has been pretty awful for the last 6 months.


----------



## BigW. (Aug 20, 2020)

Here is a good website for folks under 65 looking for health insurance.  The key is keeping income down.  So do your planning now with an accountant to see where your income will be in 2021.  Good luck and enjoy.








						HealthSherpa | Fast, Easy Obamacare Enrollment
					

HealthSherpa is the fastest and easiest way to enroll in ACA / Marketplace health insurance. Click on the link to shop and compare plans, grab a FREE quote, and sign up for coverage.




					www.healthsherpa.com


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 20, 2020)

sandyut said:


> this is an exciting topic.  the wife and I talk about it almost daily.  still thinking January or between Jan and March to quit working for the man.
> 
> the jobs help make this easier - as work has been pretty awful for the last 6 months.



I totally understand where you and your wife are coming from since my wife and I were in the same situation.  But once you pull the trigger, you won't look back!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 20, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> But once you pull the trigger, you won't look back!


I can hardly stand it.  I am sure we will forget everything about our former work lives in a matter of minutes.  even now as i commute - i think - I will likely never drive this road again after we quit.  makes me smile more.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 20, 2020)

the kitchen and other random home renovations were the last projects to complete while we had jobs too.  just about to fully wrap those up :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 20, 2020)

sandyut said:


> the kitchen and other random home renovations were the last projects to complete while we had jobs too.  just about to fully wrap those up :)



That's the way to do it.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 20, 2020)

BigW. said:


> Here is a good website for folks under 65 looking for health insurance.  The key is keeping income down.  So do your planning now with an accountant to see where your income will be in 2021.  Good luck and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the short time I cruised this ↑↑ site I see where they are headed, however.....
The Healthcare.gov site is very easy to navigate and once you create an account it allows you to create any number of scenarios and save them to compare.  They have an extensive FAQ section which really goes into qualification, and if you do call them the people are very friendly and thorough.  And once you sign up for ACA coverage, you will be dealing with them directly anyway. 

I agree about visiting with your financial advisor and/or accountant provided they are privy to ALL of your investment instruments.  If they don't have the full picture, their advice could be way wrong.  You also need to know how to calculate your AGI or MAGI  (adjusted gross income/modified adjusted gross income) because if you are close to the upper limit, your cap gains, dividends and interest income can push you over the top.  I do net worth statements several times during the year and in Q4 I watch the estimated cap gain and dividends like a hawk.  It's interesting that ACA does not care about your net worth, your coverage is based on your estimated income for the year you are seeking coverage.  

So I think it's best to become familiar with the Healthcare.gov site first, and create some scenarios.  Then start fresh with the healthsherpa site and see how the recommendations compare.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 20, 2020)

thirdeye
 good advice.  we are all over it.  my accountant/advisor has all our investments and we are confident in his skills.  he has been alot of the reason this is even possible.

RE: insurance.  I have spent countless hours on this and consulted a broker.  we have some good options where we live that can maintain being covered with our current healthcare system.  which is great.  I am sure that is subject to change, but for now we have a plan there.  AARP also has some decent options if we need to go there.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 20, 2020)

sandyut said:


> thirdeye
> good advice.  we are all over it.  my accountant/advisor has all our investments and we are confident in his skills.  he has been alot of the reason this is even possible.
> 
> RE: insurance.  I have spent countless hours on this and consulted a broker.  we have some good options where we live that can maintain being covered with our current healthcare system.  which is great.  I am sure that is subject to change, but for now we have a plan there.  AARP also has some decent options if we need to go there.


 My main advisor has about 40% of our investments a big chunk of which are retirement funds, fortunately I've known him for 35 years so he is very patient with any questions I have and understands I like to have a working knowledge of our goals, especially in these last few years as I've been re-balancing.  This is nice because I can use the same strategies at the 5 or 6 brokerage firms I'm with. 

I was on my Wife's insurance until she retired early then we went on the ACA plan. My state has only one ACA provider, so we spent an afternoon making a couple of selections on the website.  Then I went to an independent insurance consultant, who also is an ACA consultant, and had him double check and verify everything.  We were able to keep all our doctors, including specialists, and got a better deal on prescriptions.  We did have to get a rider for dental and vision.  I have about 1 year left before going on Medicare so unless something weird happens in the marketplace I should be good.  The best thing we did before Mrs ~t~ went on Medicare was to hire a Senior Patient Advocate  to walk us through the entire process.  I highly recommend using someone like this.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 20, 2020)

good advice.  we will use COBRA till my wife goes on Medicare, then I have a few years on ACA ins.  our work ins/COBRA is a very good deal.

my dentist has its our "plan" which is cheap and good.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 20, 2020)

sandyut said:


> yeah, sounds like youve got it pretty good there.  I dont care for my job anymore.  i feel it stole my sole and I want it back.  I just care a little less about it each day...  By January I hope to be free.


All the Best to you wherever life leads you!!!  

I feel pretty blessed to have typically had jobs I enjoyed, but then again I've moved around quite a bit and even in my 60's wouldn't hesitate to do it again if I had enough *bad *days.  (Merely _hard _days don't count.)  Just as you're getting advice from financial folks, maybe consider some _career _advice from co-workers or past bosses you respected?  Connections in unions or professional organizations can be very useful too in this regard, as well as former customers or competitors.   

No job should take your soul, but you might be able to find a _different _job you can _willingly _give a little heart & soul to.  Retirement is an option, and can be a great one, but it's not necessarily the _only _option right now.   I too want you to be free from this current job, but it is possible you'll find the greatest freedom in exercising your skills, wisdom, and talents in some other job? And thus not just enrich yourself a little bit more financially, but emotionally as well, to say nothing of the financial and emotional help you'd provide to others with your goods and/or services?


----------



## sandyut (Aug 21, 2020)

bill1 said:


> but it is possible you'll find the greatest freedom in exercising your skills, wisdom, and talents in some other job? And thus not just enrich yourself a little bit more financially, but emotionally as well, to say nothing of the financial and emotional help you'd provide to others with your goods and/or services?


yeah...no.  I have worked enough.  I want all my time to be mine.  spend time with our remaining parents, with our kids, traveling, enjoying.  

I have never enjoyed a job so much that I would keep it if I didnt need the income.  if i had ever won the lottery - i would have ghosted out.  plain and simple.

we live frugally, while enjoying life.  we dont waste and overspend or live lavishly - do that long enough and its possible to stop working.  so we are.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 21, 2020)

sandyut said:


> yeah...no. I have worked enough. I want all my time to be mine. spend time with our remaining parents, with our kids, traveling, enjoying.


Ditto on this!!!! I have two more years till my full retirement age but my goal is next year, at this time I will retire. My wife is on disability so she is has Medicare (for now she is on my medical insurance) and I am going to be 65 and eligible for medicare as well.... 46 years of working (including years in my native country) is more than enough.  Sandy, I am 500 per cent with you on " I can hardly stand it ". This is exactly what I feel now. Don't get me worn - I like my teammates, I like what I am doing but.... enough is enough. Clock is ticking and I want to enjoy my family, my time (whatever left for me) and what I like to do more: SMOKING MEATS!!!!!!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 21, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Clock is ticking and I want to enjoy my family, my time (whatever left for me) and what I like to do more: SMOKING MEATS!!!!!!


AMEN Brother!


----------



## radioguy (Aug 21, 2020)

Sandy,
I'm a little  late to this thread.  I just retired 2 years ago, 60 years old.  A little advice I paid $120 for a consultant on hospitalization, well worth the money.  Make sure your plan covers you out of state.  We plan to travel so that was important.   The biggest change for me is going from saving to spending that big nest egg. 

Congrats, you have arrived.
RG


----------



## sandyut (Nov 7, 2020)

radioguy
 already been there.  I have talked with an insurance broker for consulting on whether to use COBRA and sanity check out ins planning.  priceless convo!  we have several good options here for me before I am to medicare age and a great advantage plan for my wife when she goes on MC too.

January first is still looking like the day.  We vacillate between excited and freaked out (mostly in a good way).  Its hard to emotionally process no more paychecks.  but i think it will become more normal with time.


----------



## AllenRR (Nov 7, 2020)

Taking the SS in January of 2022. Eating the penalty because I am working as long as they let me. I'm an electrical test technician. Making sure products meet electrical safety standards. I don't hate my job.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 7, 2020)

sandyut said:


> radioguy
> already been there.  I have talked with an insurance broker for consulting on whether to use COBRA and sanity check out ins planning.  priceless convo!  we have several good options here for me before I am to medicare age and a great advantage plan for my wife when she goes on MC too.
> 
> January first is still looking like the day.  We vacillate between excited and freaked out (mostly in a good way).  Its hard to emotionally process no more paychecks.  but i think it will become more normal with time.



So you have ruled out ACA insurance?  The open enrollment has begun and the website is very user friendly when shopping for quotes.  I've already locked in my plan and now that TrumpCare is not a factor I'm somewhat relieved since I'll move to Medicare in November.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 7, 2020)

Sandy, good luck with your plan(s)!

Not sure what order they are in, but the top two mistakes are retiring too soon and retiring too late. 

I went to part time a year ago, at 63 ... I’m a Type A, but after a stroke a few years back, felt the need to valve it back a bit. Good thing the daughter and grandkids are in our neighborhood, or I would be stir crazy.

My father died at 52 and my mother at 93, so longevity is a crap shoot.
If God would schedule my death it would be a whole lot easier with this planning crap!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 7, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> So you have ruled out ACA insurance?


Not really, but my COBRA is better and cheaper.  planning to to use the 18 months of COBRA and then switch ACA plan offered by our Univ. Health system which we love.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 7, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Not really, but my COBRA is better and cheaper.  planning to to use the 18 months of COBRA and then switch ACA plan offered by our Univ. Health system which we love.



Our COBRA option was $1800/month, but did include dental and vision. 

Blue Cross Blue Shield was about $ 3000/month for the walk in the door plan, but they are my ACA carrier so  on the ACA (BCBS)  plan I selected the subsidies cover the entire premium so I have  paid $0 for 3 years.  $1500 deductible, $8500 max out-of-pocket.  Mrs ~t~ went to Medicare so now my deductible drops to $750.  I do have a rider for vision and dental.  That said I have now banked a considerable amount money I had earmarked for insurance when we retired early.  I'm thinking a second home once the COVID thing settles down.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 23, 2020)

Wife's last worked day is today.  She is stoked!  I have  till march 1. then I will be free as well.


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 23, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Wife's last worked day is today.  She is stoked!  I have  till march 1. then I will be free as well.




Congrats to Mrs SandyUT


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2020)

Congrats to the Mrs.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 23, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Wife's last worked day is today.  She is stoked!  I have  till march 1. then I will be free as well.


Congrats 

 sandyut
 and the Mrs!! Hope retirement is all you wish and more.

I used to only half joke I would EXpire before I REtire, but its a race now   
Actually, I cut back to part time Nov ‘19, and actually enjoying it now. company let’s me work as much or little I wish, and consult to the clients and projects I like. A wonderful luxury.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 29, 2021)

T minus 4 weeks....  I think the clock is slow...I am so ready to stop getting up before the sun and commuting.


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 29, 2021)

It will go fast.  I have to say I enjoy waking up when I want and doing what I want.  If I want to get up early to do an all day smoke I can, if I want to sleep in I do that too.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> It will go fast.  I have to say I enjoy waking up when I want and doing what I want.  If I want to get up early to do an all day smoke I can, if I want to sleep in I do that too.


You forgot to say as long as you want . Lol . I love it . Used to work outside all day . Now I drink coffee and look out the window when it's cold .

With my fuzzy slippers on .


----------



## sandyut (Jan 29, 2021)

cant wait!!  OMG!  my wife is done - meaning she is retired, I can see it on her face everyday when I get home.  the happy, the relaxed.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 29, 2021)

Good luck sir and congrats for a working, productive life!
I couldn't really retire "early" but held out 'til I was 65. It was to the point where I was getting sick to my stomach getting ready for work. Tired of working weird hours and days, tired of trying to satisfy the sales dept. and the owners at the same time, tired of dealing with labor issues, tired of hotel rooms. The list could go on. Apparently there's a high burnout rate for Trade Show and Convention Contractor Ops Managers....
Finally an altercation with one of the owners flipped the switch. After 35 years in the 401k I had a serious nest egg and with S.S. and Medicare eligibility I thought "Why wait!". I gave them 6 months.
The stress level dropped on my last day.
Yes, you will find some occasional boredom, but just knowing you don't have anything you HAVE to do today and looking out the window at crappy weather and knowing you don't HAVE to go out in it is priceless!
Enjoy it. You've earned it.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 29, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> The stress level dropped on my last day.
> Yes, you will find some occasional boredom, but just knowing you don't have anything you HAVE to do today and looking out the window at crappy weather and knowing you don't HAVE to go out in it is priceless!
> Enjoy it. You've earned it.


thats what I am looking forward to! thank you!  I'll join you soon.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 30, 2021)

I retired at 62, I will be 70 this year.  At first it was nice to kept busy helping the kids doing odd jobs just to do something.  Then I started to relax more.  And at times I don't know what day it is,  great feeling.  I go boating and fishing almost everyday from the spring till the fall without any worries about having to worry about not going to work.  It is our time to relax,  and enjoy the grandkids and do what we please.  You will get use to not waking up in the morning to get ready to go to work.  Now I may stay up late to watch a movie, and sleep in till 9.  You enjoy the retirement and don't sweat it.  It's your time to enjoy life.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Guess that makes me a retiree in training... I don't know what day it is half the time! 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Jan 30, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> You will get use to not waking up in the morning to get ready to go to work. Now I may stay up late to watch a movie, and sleep in till 9. You enjoy the retirement and don't sweat it. It's your time to enjoy life.


thank you!  I can hardly wait!


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 31, 2021)

sandyut said:


> thank you!  I can hardly wait!


Enjoy it you worked for this time in your life.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi Guys,  

I am at work, for my last few hours and to relinquish my badge and parking pass.  BIG DAY!  LAST DAY!

I am so ready to move on to the next chapter of life.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 1, 2021)

CONGRATS!


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 1, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am at work, for my last few hours and to relinquish my badge and parking pass.  BIG DAY!  LAST DAY!
> 
> I am so ready to move on to the next chapter of life.


Congrats.  I have to say I really am enjoying mine.


----------



## Steve C. (Mar 1, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS!  You'll love it. But... it takes a bit to adjust. 

I wanted to go 40 years (Started early). Made it to 38 and had my job for as long as I wanted it. I was the only/last person to do what I did. 

Well, went in one day and they p*'d me off soooo bad that I walked into my mgr's office, took my badge off, laid it on his desk and said: "do whatever the f' you want to do with that because I just retired" He said - "well, you'll have to sign some papers" and I said "you know my address" ;) 

Made 38 years at 58.  Currently 66 and loving retirement, but it does take a while to adjust.


----------

